# Traveling With A Pigeon! How?



## dweebasaurus (Jan 10, 2018)

Okay so.

I don't have specific dates yet, but I know that sometime in late February/March I need to take a school-related trip somewhere that's about 7 hours away. I don't have any local friends [a tragic story], so I have no one to take care of Eleanor, and I'm sure she'd miss me too much anyway! That would be sad.

So how does one take a trip with a pigeon?

What sort of carrier should they be put in in the car for their safety?
What sort of setup should they have in a hotel room? 

Please share your advice and experiences, I'm just a bit nervous! I've traveled in the past with a dog or a bunny but never a bird!


----------



## Silverwings (Oct 27, 2017)

My only suggestion is to get a large and secure cage......


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Pigeons dont travel well. They tend to barf up food if put in a carrier in a car so would not feed for several hours. They seem happier if they can see out.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

An ordinary pet carrier for dogs or cats will be perfect for transport. Put a comfy blanket in there for him to lie down. Don't bother with food and water along the way, unless very hot. Take another blanket with to cover up the box if he seems stressed out and flapping around. Darkness will calm him down.

The furthest I've travelled with pigeons was like 3 hours and no problems at all. I got the impression they actually liked it, maybe the motion of the car.

Are you allowed to have a pigeon in your hotel room? The pet carrier will be perfect for him to sleep in at night, just put it somewhere high up where he will feel safe.


----------



## dweebasaurus (Jan 10, 2018)

Marina B said:


> An ordinary pet carrier for dogs or cats will be perfect for transport. Put a comfy blanket in there for him to lie down. Don't bother with food and water along the way, unless very hot. Take another blanket with to cover up the box if he seems stressed out and flapping around. Darkness will calm him down.
> 
> The furthest I've travelled with pigeons was like 3 hours and no problems at all. I got the impression they actually liked it, maybe the motion of the car.
> 
> Are you allowed to have a pigeon in your hotel room? The pet carrier will be perfect for him to sleep in at night, just put it somewhere high up where he will feel safe.


Thank you! I'll try this. C:
It's not hard to find a pet friendly hotel where I'm headed. Big touristy spot.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

*


Marina B said:



An ordinary pet carrier for dogs or cats will be perfect for transport. Put a comfy blanket in there for him to lie down. Don't bother with food and water along the way, unless very hot. Take another blanket with to cover up the box if he seems stressed out and flapping around. Darkness will calm him down.

Click to expand...

*


Marina B said:


> The furthest I've travelled with pigeons was like 3 hours and no problems at all. I got the impression they actually liked it, maybe the motion of the car.
> 
> Are you allowed to have a pigeon in your hotel room? The pet carrier will be perfect for him to sleep in at night, just put it somewhere high up where he will feel safe.


I agree with Marina. Only I have never had pigeons that liked traveling. They will sometimes vomit if they have been fed, so wouldn't feed ahead of time.


----------



## PepperPigeon (Mar 16, 2017)

Pepper travels in a vented cat-carrier backpack. She has a leash and vest purchased from flightquarters and is very well behaved in public. I've never had any trouble with her going out and as long as you and your bird are good friends I think it can handle it well!! Im no expert on pigeons, only on my own and its plain to see when she is uncomfortable. Just keep an eye on your birdie and be aware of any hints it might drop you!! I find that my little one always has a way of letting me know what she wants.


----------



## Blisters (Jul 1, 2016)

How long will you be gone from home? If its just for a few days I would put it in a carrier or small cage and give it enough food and water to last a few days and leave it at home. Make sure the water dish is one that wont upset.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Blisters is right. Pigeons generally don't really like traveling and are better off left at home if possible.


----------



## Amani (Feb 25, 2015)

I have experience with a dove, so no idea if it would be relevant to a pigeon. But I did take Paloma on a car trip to Chicago in the summer - 11 hours each way. I used a sizeable bunny cage that just fit in the back seat, with a white sheet draped over much of it to protect from sunlight coming in and a/c drafts. I hung a dowel perch in it and Paloma mostly balanced on it, he found that easier than standing on his flat bed perch that I also set up in there. I put in a small food dish, water dish, and grit dish, so he felt like home, and lined the cage with paper towel so I could regularly clean out and replace them throughout the day as they got dirty or wet. I used a water bottle to fill his water dish off and on without having it splash around the whole day. At rest stops, I always stayed in the car with him and kept the car running so the temperature would be stable. I interacted with him throughout the drive to reassure him and took him out to cuddle each time we stopped. 

It took him a while to get use to it, and he did flap in annoyance when he got jostled too much. However, he seemed no worse for wear when we arrived at my sister's apartment. He then spent a couple weeks living in the bunny cage while we stayed in Chicago, and was just fine on the drive home. 

If the weather was cold, though, I personally would try to avoid taking Paloma outside for any reason, especially travel. Good luck with whatever you choose!


----------

